# Verkaufe Gaming Notebook GT72-2QE32SR21BW + Dragon Pack



## polocat (15. Juni 2015)

Hallöchen 

Hier könnt ihr ein neues Top Gaming Notebook  MSI GT72-2QE32SR21BW erwerben, es ist noch in der Original Verpackung. Ich kann leider mit  einem Gaming Notebook nichts anfangen, das hat in anderen Händen sicher  mehr Spass.

Wichtige Technische Daten:

- CPU: Intel Core i7-4720HQ
- Grafik: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980M 8 GB inklusive Intel HD 4600
- Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 (64 Bit)
- Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 8 GB DDR3L (4x SO-DIMM-Steckplätze, max. 32 GB)
- Optisches Laufwerk: Blu-ray-Brenner
- Display Größe: 17,3 Zoll (TN-Panel, matt)
- SDD: 2x 128 GB M.2 SSD (256 GB)
- HDD: 1x 2,5 Zoll SATA (1 TB)

Zusätzlich dabei, das Dragon-Super-Pack:
Dieses beinhaltet einen hochwertigen Notebook-Rucksack, ein SteelSeries  Gaming-Headset in einer limitierten MSI-Dragon-Edition, eine  Gaming-Maus, ein Mauspad und ein Schutz-Cover für die Tastatur des  Notebooks.

Für weitere Fragen technischer Herkunft, könnt ihr hier alles nachlesen: https://www.caseking.de/msi-gt72-2qe32sr21bw-rev-2-43-90-cm-17-3-zoll-gaming-notebook-nbmc-110.html

Preis: 2419 euro VHB

Wenn ihr sonst noch andere oder allgemeine Fragen habt, könnt ihr mich gerne fragen.


----------



## polocat (21. Juni 2015)

falscher text


----------



## polocat (25. Juni 2015)

Noch 4 Tage, dann ist es weg 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/191613930189?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## polocat (29. Juni 2015)

Noch 4 tage aktuell


----------



## polocat (2. Juli 2015)

Keine 24 Stunden mehr und das ist das Notebook weg, also schnell noch zugreifen  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/191613930189?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

